# Salomon Malamutes



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I had asked a similar question and got my malamutes a size smaller than my Burton Freestyles. I am in between sized so I would think you could go a bit smaller but not much.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I wear a 10.5 malamute boot, my foot measures as a size 11 but I wear a size 12 sneaker. 

You can always order them online at a place like backcountry or evogear and return them. The shipping to you is free I guess you would have to pay the shipping back to them.


----------



## garavac (Dec 1, 2008)

i wear 12-12,5
got malamutes in 12,5 and are perfect...


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Do they carry Salomons at all? Try on some different pairs, most companies boot lines will still have the same fit regardless of what boot it actually is. If they do, I just try some other boots in the line on. You should be able to get a good idea of what size you'll need/if you even like the fit at all.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I wear size 13, and tried on the 12.5 Malamutes and they were just a little short for me, (currently have 12.5 Maori's and they hurt too much), so I ordered the 13 today without trying them on. Hopefully they fit for the money I paid.

I'll let ya know.


----------



## mojoman (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the Malamutes too. They have the best lace system out there I feel. They run true to size, I wear a 10 in most shoes and a 10 fit me good. the liner is heat moldable I am told but I never bothered to do the heat thing, they just conform to your foot. I have the 09 version and the only thing I dont like is how the outside of the lace area where the upper strap of my binding hits is geting worn, I have to do a vinyl patch already on one side. The placement of the piping is too high up and it gets a lot of rubbing from the binding.


----------

